# Western Boots for Big Calves



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I've decided to get myself a set of western boots. My paddock boots are driving me insane - my legs are long enough that the top of them catch under the flap of my stock saddle. Plus, the tag at the back tore off, and now they're almost impossible to get on. I rode in 'my' western boots the other day, and found it soo much better. Problem is, 'my' western boots are too big for me by about 1 size. They're an old pair of men's Thomas Cooks, and just by them, I can tell I'll have a hard time finding a pair to fit around my legs.

When I have them on, I can only _just_ get under the top of them. Tucking my pants in on a wet day is unthinkable; my pants would never fit.

So, my question is, is there such a thing as western boots for big legs? Also, do they size differently to other shoes?

(Oh, and keep on mind I'm in Australia.)


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd try boots on at the store and then order online if you guys have different brand options. My calves are huge from walking/standing and riding a ton, but my Justin's have plenty of room to tuck my jeans in. I also buy mens boots because it's just too hard to find a pair in womens that fit right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigbaythoroughbred (Jul 11, 2014)

I would suggest to go to HorseLand or R.M.Williams. They might be expensive but some of the boots are just amazing for quality and comfort.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure what brands you have in AUS, but I adore my Ariat Tombstones. I have big calves, too, and the Tombstones were the only ones I tried on that fit my calf and my "cankles". I can't wear them anymore due to edema in my left ankle, but as soon as I lose weight, they will be my show boots.


----------



## Catharrell (Jul 19, 2014)

I wear Justin Gypsy boots. They are a short boot that works for my fat ankles and calf. 

Can anyone recommend a pear of padlock boots?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I would say any "gypsy" or "fat baby" type of boots. I'd put either of those in eBay (I'm probably biased) and it should (I think) show those sizes for you if they are different. 

I have small feet and huge calves, so a lot of shoes are really tight on my calves, but these are not much above the ankle and give me LOTS of room.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

my problem with gypsy or fat baby type boots is they seem clunky to me, and I am afraid of getting caught in a stirrup. I love my ariats


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Drifting said:


> my problem with gypsy or fat baby type boots is they seem clunky to me, and I am afraid of getting caught in a stirrup. I love my ariats


I think we've talked about this before, but not all of them have that knobby, "off-road"-type tread. My FatBabys have a fairly smooth bottom and are great for riding in. Even more comfortable than my Terrains were, if that's possible. My best friend has two pairs of Gypsys and both of them have smoother bottoms, too. I've ridden in her Gypsys and they're actually very comfy (before I got my FatBabys). And I was riding in English stirrup irons, not western stirrups (was riding in my Aussie saddle).


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

I just bought Justin gypsy boots and love them! I think the are much sleeker than fatbabys. They are wider at the top than most boots I was trying on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Just updating this to say that today I bought my boots  Walked in, saw they were on special, figured I'd try them on, and they fit perfectly!

They're Ariat Mens Sport Round Toe Boots in Vintage Bomber, aka this:










I got them for $140AUD, which was about 25% off so I'm very happy with them! Ridiculously comfy, and I'm sooo excited to ride in them tomorrow!


----------

